# Best Fan Bearing?



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

I need to replace all of the fans on my case (they have been getting worse for a long time) and I am confused by all the options. I know that ball bearing are better than sleeve and to look for one with a low sound level, but the contradicting ratings in sound are confusing.

I am looking for 80mm and 120mm fans (both 4-pin, I think) and a processor fan for Socket 939. Any ideas? 

(If I left out any information it is because I never have replaced just fans).

Thanks in Advance ray:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For 120mm fans these are pretty good:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209006
80mm:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209002

Don't know about CPU fans for that socket, sorry.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Antec TriCools are indeed decent fans. I find the noise acceptable on low, but don't like to run them at any higher speed.

Noctua makes some very silent fans, NF-S12 for 120mm and the NF-R80 for 80mm. 

Scythe also has some very nice fans. I've got a Slipstream on one of my heatsinks, don't think I've ever actually heard it. Could be just other fans drowning it out though. 

Something of a long article, but you may find it interesting.
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article695-page1.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bearings are better than bushings and Rifled bearings are the best.
I also like the Antec Tri-Cool.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I also am a "fan" :grin: of the Antec Tricool fans and like the 3 speed feature so you can run them at the speed that is needed to provide cooling.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Antec 900 has three Tricool fans in it, one back and two front. I keep the back (and the 200mm top) on high and the two front ones on medium, and have an Apevia 120mm fan on the side. The two loudest fans are the back Tricool (on high) and the Apevia, which has no speed control but moves about as much air as the Tricools on medium. Under my desk it's nothing more than a quiet whir unless my GPU fan is at 70+%, in which case it does get quite noisy. So, uhm, in conclusion the Antec TriCools are very quiet, move a decent amount of air, and are overall quite nice. If you have an HTPC or something you'd want to keep them on low or at most medium, but otherwise crank 'em high and you'll barely notice after an hour of using the computer.


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, that will work for my case fans but what would you recommend for processor fan?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a good one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223


----------



## gregc4 (Jul 9, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Scythe also has some very nice fans. I've got a Slipstream on one of my heatsinks, don't think I've ever actually heard it.


Scythe are great fans! Soooo quiet.


----------

